# Just another day



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Another trespasser shot on sight


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are making me believe in spontaneous generation, at least for squirrels!!! :rofl:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

It's a plague Charles lol but as least I'm enjoying this plague for now. I wipe them out and its like a new colony moves in right behind them massive amounts of squirrels and they love corn


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

is that go pro for filming the shots?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Yes it is


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Yes it is


you got a channel?


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

What slingshot is that & where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a top slot in gpo3 by Bill Hays


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Like ghost said its a custom top slotted top shot with mosaic pins mad by bill from from pocketpredator. Com


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Gpo3?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Is that like a g10?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Yelp same weight and I believe it's the same strength


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

How long have you had it & do you know the name that Bill calls it? Would like something similar to that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I've had it for about a year its called "the topshot"


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice bag amigo! Congrats.
Trespassers eh? I noticed a sign once on some property adjoining our hill land in Ohio, it was on a neighbor's tree, he painted it himself. Dad had signs made up for our propery that said,
No Trespassing
Violators will be prosecuted!

So our friend and neighbor made his to read,
"TRESPASSERS WILL BE VIOLATED!"


----------

